# Gobble - O - Ramma!



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Well, the paint's dry on another three turkeys... 

Zimmy's Utah Bird









Bwhntr's Montana Bird.









Clint's Idaho Bird.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice work.

I give 'em:


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I really like the character you put into each mount. Very nice jobs!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Gorgeous! Nice work Tex..


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

Beautiful mounts, nicely done Tex!!


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

Very nice work.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

you ever do a gliding turkey mount?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> you ever do a gliding turkey mount?


Yup. Check out my web sight, there's one on there.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

As always you have outdone yourself Darin. It was quite a surprise to come home and find this piece of art sitting in my living room. Just when I think I have seen your best you go and push the envelope even more. You did an excellent job, and I am proud to display this Montana memory in my home. Thanks buddy!


----------



## hedged (May 20, 2012)

Nice early season birds.


----------

